# Differences between influence of fix vs core type



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I've noticed there are a number of differences between how a fix expresses itself vs the same core type.

a few examples:

3 fixers: often attention whoring and a touch histrionic
core 3: not generally attention whoring. 3s are not so much about getting attention as much as _managing_ the attention that they naturally attract. going out of their way to draw more attention would reflect poorly on their image and only make their already high maintenance image even more so

8 fixers: more reactive and explosive, often defensive
core 8: generally pretty non-reactive. 8s are kind of like gorillas. most threats can be ignored or laughed, so for the most part they're pretty chill with an attitude of "whatever, nothing can touch me". they can become quite explosive when legitimately harmed, but this is typically not a common occurrence.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@*Swordsman of Mana*
How about 7 vs 7 fixers


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Nonsense said:


> @*Swordsman of Mana*
> How about 7 vs 7 fixers


7 fixers: people oriented, social 
core 7s: may/may not be people oriented, but selfish and egocentric


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm interested in the whole series, actually.

I'm starting to doubt 3 as a fix for me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Herp said:


> I'm interested in the whole series, actually.
> I'm starting to doubt 3 as a fix for me.


unfortunately, I don't have a whole series.
perhaps @Boss or @timeless could be helpful in adding more


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

> core 7s: may/may not be people oriented, but selfish and egocentric


:crazy:


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

core 1's: can look like other types _a lot_ of the time.

1 fixers: look a lot more like core 1's.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


> core 1's: can look like other types _a lot_ of the time.
> 
> 1 fixers: look a lot more like core 1's.


:laughing:

Any thoughts on core 4 vs 4 fix?

Well I wouldn't mind seeing the whole series either, but you know.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

kaleidoscope said:


> core 1's: can look like other types _a lot_ of the time.
> 
> 1 fixers: look a lot more like core 1's.


I might be inclined to agree with this provided you provide a more thorough explanation...pretty please. ;D


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> I might be inclined to agree with this provided you provide a more thorough explanation...pretty please. ;D


The way I see it, 1s can pretty much look like any type depending on their value system and the kind of ideal they strive for. A core 1 valuing flexibility and acceptance for instance might come off as significantly less judgmental and stereotypically 1ish, and therefore easily mistaken for his other fixes. I've seen this happen with a 6-fixed 1w9 friend of mine, I could NOT see the 1 in him for the longest time. That, and some 1s repress that inner critic, perfectionistic side of them so damn well, it's *insane*.

You see less of that in 1 fixers, because their fix is not as filtered through a set of shoulds & musts as if it would be if they were core 1s. It's more 'free' that way. Does that make sense?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Any thoughts on core 4 vs 4 fix?
> 
> Well I wouldn't mind seeing the whole series either, but you know.


Core 4: Image consciousness prevents them from being as dramatic, melancholic, emotionally volatile as they feel on the inside. 

4 fixers: Since they aren't core image types, they're more likely to be outwardly expressive and often come off more stereotypically 4ish than actual 4s.

No idea if this is legit by the way xD It just makes sense, though I can think of exceptions.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

kaleidoscope said:


> The way I see it, 1s can pretty much look like any type depending on their value system and the kind of ideal they strive for. A core 1 valuing flexibility and acceptance for instance might come off as significantly less judgmental and stereotypically 1ish, and therefore easily mistaken for his other fixes. I've seen this happen with a 6-fixed 1w9 friend of mine, I could NOT see the 1 in him for the longest time. That, and some 1s repress that inner critic, perfectionistic side of them so damn well, it's *insane*.
> 
> You see less of that in 1 fixers, because their fix is not as filtered through a set of shoulds & musts as if it would be if they were core 1s. It's more 'free' that way. Does that make sense?


Yup. A+ work there.

What do you think are some telltale signs a person is a one rather than what they might appear to be based on their values?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> Yup. A+ work there.
> 
> What do you think are some telltale signs a person is a one rather than what they might appear to be based on their values?


It boils down to a few things: guilt/bashing yourself for not living up to your own idea of how you should be like (regardless of what that ideal is like), being very hard on yourself once you don't live up to your self-imposed expectations, justifying your behavior through your superego (id types for instance will not need to justify themselves as much as a One would for example), etc.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> The way I see it, 1s can pretty much look like any type depending on their value system and the kind of ideal they strive for. A core 1 valuing flexibility and acceptance for instance might come off as significantly less judgmental and stereotypically 1ish, and therefore easily mistaken for his other fixes. I've seen this happen with a 6-fixed 1w9 friend of mine, I could NOT see the 1 in him for the longest time. That, and some 1s repress that inner critic, perfectionistic side of them so damn well, it's *insane*.
> You see less of that in 1 fixers, because their fix is not as filtered through a set of shoulds & musts as if it would be if they were core 1s. It's more 'free' that way. Does that make sense?


from my experience, 1s have a pretty similar vibe, though the specific wing and subwing can effect the expression significantly

1w9(sw9w8)~The Sage 
paternal, the most relaxed and least "stuffy" of the 1 subtygpes, often takes a more rugged approach to justice, maintains the "natural order", often somewhat more spiritual, frequently described as "stern", gives off a vibe similar to an owl, can look a lot like 8w9
Examples: Gandalf (Lord of the Rings), Buddha, Harrison Ford, Wyatt Earp (Tombstone)

1w9(2w1)~The Idealist
restrained, critical, intellectual, businesslike polite, gentlemanly often resembles 3w4
examples: Ayn Rand, Merrill Streep, Mary Poppins

1w2(9w1)~The Councilman 
probably has the most quintessentially 1-ish vibe, drawn to positions of community influence, intellectual like the 1w9(sw2w1), but with more of an emphasis on pressing social issues and quick decision making
examples: Margaret Thatcher, Hermione Granger (Harry Potter), Zazu (The Lion King) Queen Elizabeth I (though Cate Blanchett's interpretation is more 1w9sw9w8))

1w2(2w3)~The Advocate
the warmest subtype of 1. comes off as the most relatable/"human", often more fiery and charismatic (probably the most likely to have a strong Sx connection), can easily come off as 2s. 
Examples: Martin Sheen, Jane Fonda, Ghandi, Ralpha Nader


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1w9(sw9w8)~The Sage
> paternal, the most relaxed and least "stuffy" of the 1 subtygpes, often takes a more rugged approach to justice, maintains the "natural order", often somewhat more spiritual, frequently described as "stern", gives off a vibe similar to an owl, can look a lot like 8w9
> Examples: Gandalf (Lord of the Rings), Buddha, Harrison Ford, Wyatt Earp (Tombstone)


^ @Grau the Great, you're Gandalf. :3


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Swordsman of Mana

Gandhi was no 1w2. He was a clear 1w9. He was very detached and withdrawn. His philosophy (going beyond non violent civil disobedience) was the furthest thing from the 1w2 ethic of more personal/impassioned involvement. He was more theorist than charismatic leader, even if he proved to be a galvanizing force in the Independence movement.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

This is interesting to say the least.
Care to do the 9 core vs fix @_kaleidoscope_ ?



> 1w9(sw9w8)~The Sage
> paternal, the most relaxed and least "stuffy" of the 1 subtygpes, often takes a more rugged approach to justice, maintains the "natural order", often somewhat more spiritual, frequently described as "stern", gives off a vibe similar to an owl, can look a lot like 8w9
> Examples: Gandalf (Lord of the Rings), Buddha, Harrison Ford, Wyatt Earp (Tombstone)


 @_Swordsman of Mana_
I can see myself going for rough justice yes.
Trips my 9w1/1w9 INFP girlfriend up all the time. 
So maybe she is 9w1 since it trips her up?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

hornet said:


> This is interesting to say the least.
> Care to do the 9 core vs fix @_kaleidoscope_ ?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about 9 core vs 9 fixer, but I have noticed a big difference between core 9 vs 9 wing
core 9: gentle, go with the flow, nurturing, self forgetting 
wing 9: paternal, authoritative, large gravitas, stern


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm not sure about 9 core vs 9 fixer, but I have noticed a big difference between core 9 vs 9 wing
> core 9: gentle, go with the flow, nurturing, self forgetting
> wing 9: paternal, authoritative, large gravitas, stern


Oh sounds like my girlfriend is core 1 with wing 9 then.
I'm the go with the flow guy as long as I get my satisfaction. XD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

hornet said:


> Oh sounds like my girlfriend is core 1 with wing 9 then.
> I'm the go with the flow guy as long as I get my satisfaction. XD



I used to think I was go with the flow and usually feel like I am, but observation of myself compared with the external world suggests otherwise. guess I'm "go with my own flow". 

given my enneagram type (particularly when taking into account instinct variant) this makes sense. at first glance, you would think that the 9's sense of flow would be an internal one while the flow of a 7 would be external, but the opposite is true. 9s are receptive to the environment around them, and, when a 9 is in "flow", she is aligned with it. by contrast, 7s (especially Sp 7s) are more egocentric. as such, a sense of flow for a 7 has more to do with themselves. when a 7 is in flow, he is thinking "I feel good" "I'm relaxed" "I got this"


----------

